# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Almendros, almendras y cosecha.

## embalses al 100%

Bueno, como dije, esta mañana hemos ido a recoger las almendras de un almendro que tenemos en la finca. Tiene ya algunos bastantes años. Y como florece en pleno invierno, como haga mucho frío, no agarran, y hacía ya tres años que no teníamos cosecha de almendras. En total hemos cogido 5 Kilos, y otro que se ha quedado en las copas a las que la vara no llegaba.
Bueno, voy con las fotos:











Me tuve que subir al almendro, porque no llegábamos arriba.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y dos o tres más:









Espero que os haya gustado. 
Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

¡Qué recuerdos!

Nosotros, las de mi abuela, las recogíamos más o menos en septiembre, allá en La Palma. ¡qué ricas!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Paisano que te lo has pasado bomba.
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Cada año se las recojo a mi suegro durante el mes de septiembre.

Este año no ha sido una buena cosecha.

----------


## Madrugaor

Buena cosecha ha dado el almendro.
Yo recuerdo cuando las descascarillabamos en el cortijo de mis abuelos, allá por la Rambla de Nogalte. Como el cultivo principal era y es el almendro, pues no veas la de kilos que se recogen. También recuerdo que hay la almendra marcona y la mollar. Para comer están deliciosas las que te encuentras en el árbol del añó anterior, ya retostadas por soles y frios.
Saludos.

----------

